# Hi to all. Just picked up a Floyd Wells company parlor stove. Looking for information..



## stovemandan (Mar 29, 2015)

Looking for information on years of production of the Darby parlor stove model 23. It has a single blue round tile on front.


----------



## begreen (Mar 29, 2015)

If I recall they were pretty ornate. Can you post a picture? Is this a coal stove?


----------



## coaly (Mar 29, 2015)

The "Stove Man Dan" from Milford PA ? Welcome to the Forum !

Here's a 46 $2500 eBay; http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/181657386189?item=181657386189&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466&rmvSB=true




I assume you have the patent number / date chart from Antiquestoves.com to get an idea ?
http://www.antiquestoves.com/Historyofstoves/Dates/patent.htm


----------



## coaly (Mar 29, 2015)

Company duration; 
Floyd Wells & Co. started its stove works in 1883 and by 1898 had 103 workers. The company also had the distinction of being the longest surviving stove manufacturer in town. (impressive with Buckwalter competitor being the largest in town)  It was actually sold in 1953 and remained a stove manufacturer a few more years.
http://articles.philly.com/1993-12-30/news/25943045_1_stove-business-foundry-stove-works

That article doesn't mention what happened to the Wells Co. ; John Woods Co. purchased Bengal Range stove business from Floyd wells Co. and continued to produce the Bengal Ranges with 275 employees.
http://patch.com/pennsylvania/limerick/bp--1956

I know it doesn't answer your question. Just neat to know stuff.


----------



## pauliewog (Apr 11, 2015)

stovemandan said:


> Looking for information on years of production of the Darby parlor stove model 23. It has a single blue round tile on front.



Your Darby is missing the top urn, finial, top reflector ring, and side footrests. .Its hard to see in the picture if the base and legs are there.

Floyd Wells Co made the Darby in both direct draft and full revertable flue models, with 10, 11, 12, and 13 inch firepots.

They also made a New Darby  in the same size in and around 1898...


Yours looks to be a model 20.

Paulie


----------

